# Little Cleo Wiggler Lure



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Anyone ever seen an old style Little Cleo Wiggler spoon with the topless girl. Was going thru lures and redoing boxes and came upon this, pretty cool. New ones don't have this.





  








20181229_150016




__
FISHIN 2


__
Dec 29, 2018




Little Cleo 3/4 oz wiggle lure


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Anyone ever seen an old style Little Cleo Wiggler spoon with the topless girl. Was going thru lures and redoing boxes and came upon this, pretty cool. New ones don't have this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little Cleo was a hoochie coochie dancer in NYC I believe that they names the lure after..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is the rest of the story....

https://newsok.com/article/5595145/my-little-cleos-how-a-wiggling-spoon-became-my-favorite-lure


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Very cool story, Thanks. Gonna try to find a few more earlier models out there, kinda neat.


----------

